# Need breeding steps on spilo cf's



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 5 5-6in spilos in a 100Gal where do I start?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll answer for SC. The spiloCF (a common name) is based on a fish that resembles S. sanchezi or S. altispinis. The fish are found in Peru (rio Nanay region). Spawning of this species has been on rare occasions and the steps to breeding it are nearly identicle to S. maculatus. SpiloCF are sometimes captured with S. rhombeus, a species it closely resembles, so any water chemistry dealing with S. rhombeus would also fit this species. Just click on the link below to get the actual water parameters.

Water chemistry link

As for the steps on breeding fish. There are no hard fast rules. What works for one hobbyist may not work for you. Each species should be individual concidered and my recommendations would be to start with young ones and grow them out. This way they can adjust to your water.


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

then what do u call red spilos


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

When I comes to classification I am poor&#8230; Frank is the classification guy&#8230; As for the Red throated&#8230; It is just a name accepted my some of the pets shops in Michigan&#8230; Kind of like the Strawberry Banana spilo is accepted on this forum&#8230; When if comes to subcategorizing the SpiloCF, it appears to be opinion based, and what is accepted by those conversing with&#8230; As for Diamond_Spilo, Red_throated_Spilo, and Strawberry_Bannana_spilo??? I don't believe those names to be accepted word-wide by the scientific world&#8230;

The only thing I can truly say about SpiloCF and S.Maculatus is temperament&#8230;Both are hard to shoal&#8230; From my personal experience SpiloCF requires more complex methods to keep the fish together&#8230;


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> w0rldwide Posted on Nov 7 2003, 04:50 AM
> then what do u call red spilos


Common names are not used by science. "Red spilos" can mean anything, but is usually associated with a red/or ruby colored geographical variation of S. spilopleura. If the fish has a humeral spot, is Pygocentrus-like in appearance (jaw and head), a subterminal black tail band then that fish is very likely S. spilopleura.


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

2 of them pair off what should I do next? the rest of them are f#cked up bad.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

perhpas you should have the water temp cooler than usual so they can get a long better. Then follow the water chemistry link folled by decorating the tank with lots of hiding spots along with a a bundance of feeder or dithers....

I have seen the spilo CF and it does appear that one of the cf is full of eggs.... Good luck!


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

Can anyone help I need steps ASAP


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

w0rldwide said:


> Can anyone help I need steps ASAP


 How are the spilo's doing??? I have been really busy lately working 12+ hours a day... Can you post any kind of pic... Species identification is very critical to spawning... Some need cooler water changes, some warmer, some softer water, some harder... The only advice I can truly give without any idea what species of fish are in pre-spawn, would be a sceduled water change...4 days on 3 days off, seamed to work repeatably for my S.Macualatus colony....Keep the water parameters as stable as you can... A neutral regulator/dechlorinator could be a wonderful start....IF you descide to explore the 4 days water 3 days no water change, on the 3 days no water change getting the water slightly more acidic may also yeild success... Spilo's have been bred by many people.... Since most are wild caught and each home aquarium is different, the exact trigering mechanism my vary slightly from aquarium to aquarium...

What type of filtration are you running in you aquarium???
Power heads running into sponges my be a good filtration for you spawning... You don't want to get the eggs sucked up in filtration...


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

I dont have any pics right know but 2 of them are really getting it on. They're getting really dark, like blackish. The temperature is about 70 right now, do you think i should keep it at that temp or what?? I have powerhead running into sponges.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

w0rldwide said:


> I dont have any pics right know but 2 of them are really getting it on. They're getting really dark, like blackish. The temperature is about 70 right now, do you think i should keep it at that temp or what?? I have powerhead running into sponges.


 Without truly knowing what kind of fish you have, your spawning may be a lot harder&#8230; The only advice I can give you is test the Ph, and both hardnesses&#8230; GH, and KH&#8230;Do 4 consecutive water changes a week&#8230; Try to keep you PH and water harness identical with you fresh water&#8230;Since they have been on tap, you may not have a hardness issue&#8230;Softening the water with black water extracts and peat, may be helpful&#8230;Try to borrow a digital camera if you can and get a picture&#8230; Frank can help in the identification, and probably give the locality the fish is from&#8230;Water hardness plays a big part in the development of eggs,,,

I don't know what you know about water hardness, but here is a link that explains everything. The link clearly states incorrect GH will effect transfer through cell membranes, and can effect egg fertility&#8230;These are the reasons I try to duplicate the natural biotope as much as possible&#8230; Then hardness affecting fertility is not a possible variable restricting the spawn in captivity&#8230;

Water Hardness

As for the temperature, if you have pre-spawn in the aquarium, I would leave the temperature alone...The fish need to be ID'ed and there native locality, or I can't give much more advice....


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 5 red throat spilos







thanks 4 the help


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

is it normal for all of them to separate into different corners of the tank? They were paired off for a bit but now they are all territorial.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very normal.


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

when you do water changes, should you use cold or warm water? ive heard from two different sources that my water should be at two different temp. should it be 66 or 86?? Thanks for all your help.one is getting pick on from the rest what should i do with that one???


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

need to know anyone?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

w0rldwide said:


> need to know anyone?


I think S_C used very cool water to induce spawning (below 70F), but it would not be my approach - I don't think water temperatures drop so dramatically in the Amazon area (not sure though) - it's hard to believe it can actually be very good to tropical fish...
I think water temps does drop during the rainy season (and increases during the dry season), but I don't think it drops 20 degrees (I don't have proof - it's just reasoning from my part).
I can be completely wrong, though...

Of course, it's a matter of personal experience/preference, and what worked (so I'm not downtalking any approach/advice here!!!)

I usually use slightly cooler water (just a few degrees) when changing water, but I haven't spawned anything yet (well, besides snails, that is...







)


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> w0rldwide said:
> 
> 
> > need to know anyone?
> ...


Judazzz is absolutely correct... I did use water several degrees cooler... I never had a teacher in spawning... I researched the South American water ways... This gave the the chemistry of the water... Next I researched the seasonal changes in that water.... Finally I researched fish that had been bred in captivity from the same waters.... Here is a very interesting breeding tecnique for a Brizilan fish... It's not a piranha, but from the same waters...

Induce spanwing with cool water

*Please do not try these drastic temperature changes on piranhas*

This the the main reason I asked for a picture to let Frank ID... Some fish spawn in the shallow weeded areas that heat up and get a cooling rain.... Some spawn in deeper water, that get a warming rain... There is no true answer to shall I add cool, or warm water, until the fish is identified... Or you are stuck with trial and error... With is not a bad thing... It can lead to a rewarding learning experience...

Have you seen the pictures of the Reds from the Rio Araguaia???? There spawing in captivity my be slightly different from the common every day reds....


----------



## w0rldwide (Jul 5, 2003)

thanks again wish me luck


----------

